# Recommend an Exterior Paint for Colorado



## Scorpiuscat (Aug 3, 2008)

I am looking for the best paint to paint the exterior of a house with in Colorado.

Colorado is a dry climate with huge temperature swings and extreme temps.

There can be 60-70 degree temperture swings in a 24 hour period. 

Summers can see temps in the triple digits and the Winter can see temps in the sub-zero region. 

Also, Colorado has once of the nastiest places for UV radiation exposure. 

What would be the best paint for this type of environment?


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

pittsburg timeless


----------



## CaptainAmerica (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know? I've never read anywhere on the back of a can, that said...

"*do not use in the state of BLANK*" so...


Edit: I would be curiouse to know if the paint I use saaaay... here? would fall apart in that particular state though.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

There are some paints out there that cause cancer in lab rats in the state of Califorina, I have never seen any that should not be used in the rocky mountain state. So all brands could be considered...:jester:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Behr is the best. That's what they say at Home Depot.


----------



## LHR (Aug 3, 2008)

*Duration: Gloss on trim, Satin on siding*

I just joined the forums today, but have years of collective experience in the trades....paints..I've used them all and the best paint for exterior trim and siding is Duration by Sherwin Williams. Sure, it's not cheap, but given the prep time and effort to get it on far outways the minimal increase in cost per gallon. It's also self priming. Search on Duration, it's been around for a while now...


----------



## base (Apr 16, 2008)

Try your local Belcaro paint store in Denver. They carry Ben Moore - MoorGlo and it pretty much rocks. The staff at Belcaro are very professional and are knowledgeable.


----------



## kenscar (Mar 7, 2008)

I use Anchor flexi-coat with the flexi primer. Good stuff. If it's wood - consider a solid body stain. Cabot makes some that's bomber.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

DO NOT go cheap, sometimes stores will try to push something cheaper because they think that will make the sale. SW- Duration, Ben moore- Auro, or Porters- Permizer, all self priming and will do a good job, just pick the closest store that your comfortable with.


----------

